# Sold!



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

That sweetest word that artists love to hear. I posted this on Facebook, and was contacted by someone who wanted it. That's the second time in a month. This is a historical depiction (drawn from a barely legible photo) of a mill that sat in Bentonville, Arkansas in the late 19th century. I added the horse and rider and a few trees to make it more interesting, but the mill itself (and the large house behind it, owned by the town doctor) are historically accurate, as far as I can tell by that bad photo.

Have a great day, all.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Congratulations! :wings:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Yay! Congratulations. Very nice drawing.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

It's a great painting! It's a really nice feeling when someone wants your work. Way to go! 

Could you post or put your FB page in your signature, I would like to follow it?


----------



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

TerryCurley said:


> Could you post or put your FB page in your signature, I would like to follow it?


It is so.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

That is wonderful @bbbaldie !! :biggrin:

There is a mill in NLR that we had pictures made at one time, that would be a nice sketch location. :wink:


----------



## TonTon (Mar 4, 2016)

bbbaldie said:


> That sweetest word that artists love to hear. I posted this on Facebook, and was contacted by someone who wanted it. That's the second time in a month. This is a historical depiction (drawn from a barely legible photo) of a mill that sat in Bentonville, Arkansas in the late 19th century. I added the horse and rider and a few trees to make it more interesting, but the mill itself (and the large house behind it, owned by the town doctor) are historically accurate, as far as I can tell by that bad photo.
> 
> Have a great day, all.


Its beautiful !! congrads to you !:biggrin:


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Congrats on the sale! What sort of pen and drawing surface do you use? Just curious, I do pen work too, on watercolor paper but I was thinking of trying some other drawing surface.


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Congrats, I know how that feels, I build models and sold 2 of them as my boss happened to see them, he asked how much, I had no idea so he said 400 quid, I snapped that up before he had time to change his mind. Great stuff, hopefully you will get more offers if the rest are as good as that.


----------



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

Liz said:


> Congrats on the sale! What sort of pen and drawing surface do you use? Just curious, I do pen work too, on watercolor paper but I was thinking of trying some other drawing surface.


This was done with Pigma Microns. Since then, I've switched to ek tools, they have stronger tips. I must press pretty hard, because I was rapidly wearing out Pigma .005 tips. I use Canson drawing or multimedia paper. Lately, I've been doing mixed media with watercolor, Canson watercolor paper in that case.

For thirty years, I dipped quills in India ink. The new breed of drawing pens has been a godsend for my productivity. It's hard to get all of that nasty bottled ink stuff out to draw.


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Funny you mention the micron .005, I'm planning on getting that pen. I bought a set of microns a while back but the smallest point in the set is 01 I must have a light touch because haven't noticed it wearing down or maybe it's because it's a bigger point. I really like the micron pigma because it doesn't clog like my drafting pen. The ink goes a long way too.


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

That is very cool! congratulations!!


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I would be lost without my Microns :crying:

I tend to use the 0.1 and the .05 the most. I found another company that makes a .03, and they are awesome, but the ink didn't last very long.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I just got some Pelikan techno liners, but haven't tried them yet. They are 0.1


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

The micron has a .03 It came with my set, I use it to sign my artwork (don't know how to do it with a paint brush)


----------



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

Liz said:


> Funny you mention the micron .005, I'm planning on getting that pen. I bought a set of microns a while back but the smallest point in the set is 01 I must have a light touch because haven't noticed it wearing down or maybe it's because it's a bigger point. I really like the micron pigma because it doesn't clog like my drafting pen. The ink goes a long way too.


When they wear down, you can make truly microscopic marks with them, which I use on portraits for fine shading. So toss your worn ones into an accessible place and use as directed. ;-)


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I have not seen the Micron .03...will have to hunt one down. The ones I had were LePen fineliners. 

So far the Pelikan liners are fine, and I also like Staedler pigment liners.


----------

